
First woman Physics Nobel winner in 55 years - sonabinu
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-45655151
======
okket
As long as headlines start with a nameless woman instead of her name, Donna
Strickland, it is still a long way for woman in STEM/Physics.

Why not "Donna Strickland becomes third woman to receive Nobel Prize in
Physics since Maria Goeppert-Mayer (1963) and Marie Curie (1903)" or similar
(maybe a bit shorter)?

~~~
another-cuppa
> it is still a long way for woman in STEM/Physics.

Do you know a single woman who wanted to go into STEM but couldn't because she
was a woman?

~~~
eigenstuff
Do you have any idea how many women who go into STEM ultimately leave due to
harassment and discrimination? If the harassment I faced had happened early on
in my physics degree rather than when I was almost done, I absolutely would
have left. Because I can't learn if I'm living in fear that my harasser will
walk into the room and trigger a panic attack, so what would the point be? I
ultimately left my job in my school's tutorial center to get away from yet
another student who was harassing me since nothing was done after I reported
the first student except I was bullied and ostracized by my classmates. To my
complete non-surprise, student #1 has gone on to harass another girl.

It's not getting women in that's the struggle, it's not losing the few you
have to the leaky pipeline.

~~~
another-cuppa
That stuff happens to men too, though.

------
qubax
[dupe]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120433)

~~~
sonabinu
Posted at the same time ...

